# Cold smoking marinaded cheese



## dan the mano (Jan 12, 2018)

Well I have always been curious about smoking cheese from a marinade. Well yesterday I did it .5 different cheeses in 3 different marinades. Everything is in fridge cooling off , however what I have tasted seems to be fairly good . This is pic from smo


----------



## martyj (Jan 12, 2018)

What type of marinade did you use and how long did you marinade it for?


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 12, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> View attachment 350176
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now this is after my cheese has been wiped and wrapped. Lol all the cheese that you see which is in a zip loc (which is one of every type and marinade ) will be tested next week by myself and a bunch of neighbors to see what passes the test .


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2018)

Very interesting!
I have never heard of marinating cheese!
Would you care to share your recipe & process with us?
Al


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 12, 2018)

martyj said:


> What type of marinade did you use and how long did you marinade it for?



 -well the first marinade was just a simple cheap sweet fruit wine , (in this case a strawberry wine)
-second one was syrup.. and not the Canadian maple syrup (to much money for the name ) , just plain ole aunt Jeremias
- while the third one was (the darker in color one) was just a recipe i use for smoking salmon , just tuned down a bit .
 i have saw another person on here use the darker marinade ,and he had said that it was actually pretty good for that type of cheese . so hey ive always wondered about it ... so hey i tried it. i do know i have taken a bashing from some people about marinading the cheese .. but hey hey lol .. awe well . i think so far it turned out great. 

 so now i have to go and decide ...which cheese tastes the best from all my neighbors (taste testers ) of the 5 different cheeses and which (one the 3 marinades again tastes the best )


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 12, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Very interesting!
> I have never heard of marinating cheese!
> Would you care to share your recipe & process with us?
> Al



 again same as above , however i did wrap the cheese in some cheese cloth when i did marinade  and took off before i smoked . then i also went and marinaded over night too . and smoked in couple of my Bradleys with a beer smoke for 40 mins and then finished off with maple smoke. i had smoked for a total of 3 hours ..( think i should have went a little longer however with everything being wet )oops i also went and had cut cheese into smaller manageable pieces and then placed small holes in it through out . ( i used a long pronged roast fork) my idea was so the liquid could go/move  through the cheese. ( i hope that makes sense)


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 12, 2018)

I've never heard of marinading Cheeses either....
Does the marinade actually penetrate down into them? Or is that why you have toothpick wicks to carry it in?
I do smoke my own when I can steal an end off a 5 pound block. :rolleyes:
Where do you live, I think I want to be a neighbor....;)


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 12, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I've never heard of marinading Cheeses either....
> Does the marinade actually penetrate down into them? Or is that why you have toothpick wicks to carry it in?
> I do smoke my own when I can steal an end off a 5 pound block. :rolleyes:
> Where do you live, I think I want to be a neighbor....;)



 ha ha well buddy she pretty cold up here at the moment , however there calling for a big chinook for tonight for a few days. 
-lol naw i used the toothpicks to tell which cheese was which .. 1 toothpick meant one kind while 2 toothpicks mean a different type of cheese and so on.
- and no how i got the flavor or liquid through out the cheese i put holes in there. i used the wife's long roast fork ( the prongs have to be around 3' long)and i put several holes in there . 
- and like i said before i want to wait a few days and then do a quick taste test with the neighbors to see which one tastes better and which one i want nothing to do with for next time . and then hey if its a total flop ... well ok then at least i gave it a try. 

I do have more pics here


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks like a cool experiment Dan. I'll be interested to hear if you can still distinguish the different flavor profiles, or will they all blend in together? Let us know how it goes and if there's anything different you'll do next time. 

Point for sure

Chris


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 14, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like a cool experiment Dan. I'll be interested to hear if you can still distinguish the different flavor profiles, or will they all blend in together? Let us know how it goes and if there's anything different you'll do next time.
> 
> Point for sure
> 
> Chris



  for sure  you bet i will , i just want to go and wait a few days before i invite the neighbors over for taste testing .. and i will get back to you ..


----------

